# Sticky  Connected Home Quicklinks and FAQs



## Go Beavs

OK, DBSTalkers...

Here's a consolidated list of many of the popular topics that populate the Connected Home forum all in one convenient place.

Whether you're looking for some newbie advice on getting your receivers connected to the internet or want to get some technical answers regarding phy mesh rates, you're in the right place!


 Whole Home DVR Service Information and FAQ
 Enabling MRV using your home networking
 Connecting DECA to the HR20-100
 Multi-Room Viewing and Static IP Addresses - FAQ
 Multi-Room Viewing and Static IP Addresses - Discussion
 Multi-Room Viewing Receiver Compatibility
 The official "ask veryoldschool" thread

_*Whole Home DVR Service*_

What is MRV or WHDVR?


Whole Home DVR Service Information and FAQ
What do I need to do to get WHDVR service?


Whole Home DVR Service Information and FAQ
I'm having a problem with my WHDVR service.


Whole Home DVR Service Information and FAQ

_*Enabling Unsupported WHDVR Service*_

Want to setup your own WHDVR network?


Enabling MRV using your home networking
Love the WHDVR service but don't want to use DECA?


Enabling MRV using your home networking

_*Using DECA with the HR20-100*_

Make sure your HR20-100 is properly connected.


Connecting DECA to the HR20-100

_*Using Static IP Addresses with WHDVR Service*_

Having trouble with receivers dropping off your network?


Read about it here:
Multi-Room Viewing and Static IP Addresses - FAQ

Talk about it here:
Multi-Room Viewing and Static IP Addresses - Discussion

How do I set up static IP addresses on my HDDVRs and HD receivers?


Read about it here:
Multi-Room Viewing and Static IP Addresses - FAQ

Talk about it here:
Multi-Room Viewing and Static IP Addresses - Discussion

_*WHDVR Service Receiver Compatibility*_

What DIRECTV receivers are compatible with the WHDVR service?


Multi-Room Viewing Receiver Compatibility

_*Ask veryoldschool*_

I have a signal strength or DECA connection problem and no one else can help.


The official "ask veryoldschool" thread
I have a technical RF question.


The official "ask veryoldschool" thread
I see a VOS is posting all sorts of technical stuff. Just who the heck is this guy anyway?


The official "ask veryoldschool" thread


----------

